# 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Is anyone in the forum who have got Visa under NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers or one who is yet to apply on this NOC ?

Thanks
Anita


----------



## scharanjit (Jul 12, 2014)

*Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers or one who is yet to apply on this*



Anita_devar said:


> Is anyone in the forum who have got Visa under NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers or one who is yet to apply on this NOC ?
> 
> Thanks
> Anita


hi

I am applying in the said category.


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

Anita_devar said:


> Is anyone in the forum who have got Visa under NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers or one who is yet to apply on this NOC ?
> 
> Thanks
> Anita


Hi,

I too am looking to apply under the same NOC code.


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

scharanjit said:


> hi
> 
> I am applying in the said category.


Have you already sent your application to CIC?


----------



## scharanjit (Jul 12, 2014)

hi anita

have u recevd any further reply on your application.
i have also applied in fsw 1113 category.
my papers have reached canada on 1st december. wud be great if v can get in touch
charanjit


----------

